# Almond Milk



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there any particular nutritional value to Almond Milk? Or does it just serve as one of few alternatives to cow's milk? 

I'm developing a bit of an intolerance to dairy, so I'm trying other things. Soy doesn't sit well with me, and some have suggested Almond Milk, others Rice milk. I've tried almond milk and I actually like it, but it's basically filtered water and almonds with vanilla extract. 

So I'm wondering is there any benefit in drinking it?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

more benefits then the other soy and rice milk alternative, thats the one i use cause cow milk give me bigger hay fever.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's very high in Delicious.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Enriched almond milk is also typically lower in calories, especially in the area of carbs. 

In my opinion, milk isn't even really necessary for a health lifestyle. There are many other foods that contain vitamins and nutrients within milk. If you do a cost/benefit analysis (costs associated with calorie intake as well as actual monetary cost), there are better options, you're better off simply not drinking milk if you're only doing so for its advantages.

However, if you just like milk and intend to use it for cooking/baking/etc, almond milk is the way to go.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Is all I drink. Am lactose intolerant. So goooooooood.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone saying it's delicious. The dark chocolate kind is pure heaven.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed when reading the label it had seemingly more calcium than milk, and is of course, lower in calories. I really like it, so I think I'm going to stick with it. People talk about baking with it too, so I'm going to try that also. I never liked drinking milk, and now it seems to affect me health-wise too, so I'm glad to find there's better alternatives. Thanks everyone ^^

Edit: At least, the brand of almond milk I bought had 45% Calcium, and the milk my mom bought had only 30%.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I bought this for the first time today, so delicious. Only thing is it doesn't have any protein and its expensive over here. Ffffuuu.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Is there any particular nutritional value to Almond Milk? Or does it just serve as one of few alternatives to cow's milk?
> 
> I'm developing a bit of an intolerance to dairy, so I'm trying other things. Soy doesn't sit well with me, and some have suggested Almond Milk, others Rice milk. I've tried almond milk and I actually like it, but it's basically filtered water and almonds with vanilla extract.
> 
> So I'm wondering is there any benefit in drinking it?


almonds are extremely nutritious. 100 grams gives you 20g protein aswell as 600 calories and lots of essential fat. plus almonds are high in calcium and vitamin E too. and almonds are alkaline not acidic

i make my own almond milk. i simply blend 100g almonds with water. i use it in my green shakes to make them taste better


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I didn't know you can make the almond milk at home! I will have to try it once I finish my Costco size supply.

I switched over to almond milk from soy a few months ago. I find the almond has a lighter texture than soy, which I prefer. I haven't made the 100% switch from cow's milk though. I still use organic milk for baking and cooking.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The reason to drink it is that it's the best tasting option. While almonds are pretty nutritious, almond milk is mostly water so it's probably not so nutrient dense prior to fortification. However, it's also pretty low-calorie for the same reason, so it's not like you're getting lots of empty calories, and a lot of almond milks are fortified with vitamins and minerals.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Its good stuff, I cant take cows milk make me sick and ill unless its organic unpasteurised raw


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Seeing your from the US, yes its healthier unless you think pasteurized, bacteria, pus filled, growth hormones, grain gmo fed, sick cow milk is healthy...


Milk from grain-fed cows freaks me out! That can't be healthy, I'll take rice or almond milk every time.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I drink Lactaid milk or take their pills for dairy related stuff.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Which is exactly why you have to opt for goat milk, or raw milk. But yea hard to find in the US since the low life worthless scumbags in this country are now attacking farmers and taking away our healthy alternatives.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Broke down and tried it today. It has that nasty buttery after taste that whole milk has uke


----------



## Jeremiah89 (Oct 23, 2012)

Almond milk!
I've never tried it. 
Is it some branded milk that contains the almond extracts or grind almond
in milk and boiling makes the recipe. 
Sorry if seems to be silly.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That stuff is so good!
Expensive though, so i stick to 99p unsweetened soy.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nubly said:


> Broke down and tried it today. It has that nasty buttery after taste that whole milk has uke


Really? Almond Milk?

Did you drink the sweetened kind, or unsweetened?

Unsweetened doesn't have a buttery after taste. At least I didn't taste any. It's a really good substitute, especially if you don't care for sweet.


----------



## Amboseli (Oct 22, 2012)

Curdled milk and cow's blood is being replaced, regrettably, by cornmeal ugali - yuck.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Really? Almond Milk?
> 
> Did you drink the sweetened kind, or unsweetened?
> 
> Unsweetened doesn't have a buttery after taste. At least I didn't taste any. It's a really good substitute, especially if you don't care for sweet.


It was the unsweetened kind. It as 3.5g of fat with 1g of carbs and protein. It's mainly a drink of fat so it should have that buttery taste.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Almonds are good for your hair.

I either drink soy milk or almond milk every morning (both unsweetened).


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

nubly said:


> It was the unsweetened kind. It as 3.5g of fat with 1g of carbs and protein. It's mainly a drink of fat so it should have that buttery taste.


Maybe try another brand. Some are better than others.

I've been drinking it for 3 years now. I never liked how soy could get a little chunky at the bottom despite shaking it. And cow's milk was something my mother had to beg me to drink as a child so...happy there's a yummy alternative.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I only drink almond milk. You should drink it, it has double the calcium than cow milk.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the Silk Almond milk. I tried the Diamond Nut one and it was way too thin. I like the thicker Silk brand. I like to eat cereal so that is mainly what I use the Almond milk on. I could no longer drink cow milk because it made me feel bloated and made me produce tons of mucus in my throat.


----------

